# Best FAN for a megahalems ??



## afw (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi guys.. 
i am thinking of buying a prolimatech megahalems from a friend of mine ... 

so as the title says ... whats da best fan to go with it ... i am thinking of going with 2 fans (push - pull) .... 

thinking of 2 XIGMATEK 120mm fans ($8.99 each) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5233015&cm_re=xigmatek-_-35-233-015-_-Product

whatt do think guys ... thanx in advance ... 

EDIT : i want the fans to push decent amount of air and also less noise as possible .... and get the best out from the cooler .....


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 4, 2009)

For $25 shipped (to where I'm at) and that CFM : dBA ratio, I totally would!!!


----------



## afw (Dec 4, 2009)

bump ... ???


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 4, 2009)

See if you can find one of the 1850 RPM Scythe Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 4, 2009)

afw said:


> bump ... ???



Learn to be patient, if you're bored you can always read the forum guidelines.


----------



## afw (Dec 4, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Learn to be patient, if you're bored you can always read the forum guidelines.


Oh ... im sorry ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL strap two of these on it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_49&products_id=24585

Product Details:

Welcome to 150 cubic feet of wholesome goodness. It sure "feels" like it too. The FFB1212EH has "Server Use Only" written all over it. If you do decide to strap this jet engine in a desktop PC, be sure to apply a second sheet of Dynomat to save your ears.

Specifications:

    * 120x120x25mm
    * 150.33 CFM @ 4000 RPM
    * 56.4 dBA
    * 17.40 watts
    * 1.45 amps
    * Max Air Pressure 12.43 mmH²0
    * 12v DC
    * 3+4 pin Molex connectors


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL strap two of these on it
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_49&products_id=24585
> 
> ...



>.>  Words can't begin to describe to what degree I am without laughter.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL binge! just Imagine the heatsink with those! it would take flight!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have one of these in my desktop and it was so loud you bearly could talk over it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_403&products_id=24415

Product Details:

The PFB series is one of Delta's newest DC Fan product lines introduced in 2006. This model, PFB1212UHE, has features that are similar to the FFB and TFB line but with a bit lower price. It outputs over 252 CFM at 66.5 dB. The biggest advantage we've noticed with this part is the noticeably more open airflow/exhaust area on the fan's surface. This is certainly due to two factors: 9 Directional Fins instead of 13, and a fan hub/motor circumference of 0.5 centimeter less. The dreaded "dead zone" is lessened further as a result. Another big factor with this part is power as you'll see below. We've made a simple comparison chart below outlining some additional differences between the PFB1212EHE, TFB1212GHE and FFB1212EHE

Specifications:

120x120x38mm, 252.85 CFM @ 5500 RPM, 66.5 dBA, 48 watts, 4.80 amps, Maximum Air Pressure 35.877 mm H²O, 12v DC, 3 or 3+4 pin Molex header connector(s).

http://www.youtube.com/v/927TEqvthFY

Instead of running it at 12 volt i run it on the 5V side of the molex connector


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 4, 2009)

And you'll probably get 2% more cooling power by going from 50 to 150 CFM (and the sound of a lawnmower).


----------



## afw (Dec 4, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have one of these in my desktop and it was so loud you bearly could talk over it
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_403&products_id=24415
> 
> ...



OMG  it sounds like a jet engine ..... 

Please suggest something that is quiet and efficient please ... i forgot to mention this on the fist post ... better do it now ...


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 4, 2009)

I have my eye on Thermaltake Silent Cats, mostly because I can pick them up at the local CompUSA: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3180427&CatId=802

  Noise Level:  	16 dBA
  Air Flow:  	63.5 CFM


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2009)

2x Delta's at 5000 RPM or bust 

Ppl say that Enermax Magma series are good. But i've never tried them. Noctua fans are high quality, low noise and high flow, but they look butt ugly with that skin and brown color and pretty expensive.
Have good experience with Noiseblocker fans (120mm). They look nice and also perform that way.
Waiting for Xigmatek XLF-F1455 fan, will see how it performs. Fan blades are sightly different than others and they say it's using some special bearing. I wonder which one.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 4, 2009)

It would definitely benefit from a high pressure fan and not just high flow, since Megahalems is a high fpi hsf.. better temps. And better temps is what your after for. Jet engine? Its really not that annoying imo. Get an in-ear headphones or something if the sound of raw power is not your thing..


----------



## JTS (Dec 4, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> . Jet engine? Its really not that annoying imo.



lol, yes it is.  It depends on how long you are using the PC for.  It's tolerable in short bursts, but after 10+hrs a day...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054&cm_re=scythe-_-35-185-054-_-Product

^^^ Awesome.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 4, 2009)

Yate loons super cheap good fans...use them in push/pull you will be good to go http://www.svc.com/d12sm-12.html. My fans that i have on my mega were $10 http://www.svc.com/sy-1225sl12sh.html.


----------



## afw (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanx for the comments guys ... well whats wrong with the XIGMATEK fans ... ?? 

it seems a decent cooler ... and noise is less than 20DB ... and has a good CFM ... plus the LED will go nicely with my windowed casing ... 

also found this
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...V_Reactive_LED_Fan_-_UV_Blue_D12SM-124UB.html
70CFM-33DB

and will i see a huge difference in temp if i go from a 60CFM fan to a ... lets say 80CFM ...and bear in mind that the noise gotta be reasonable ...


----------



## dir_d (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont know how those fans are but you need fans with enough static pressure to blow through the dense metal. Even though its a lil loud i would use one Panaflo 120x38mm fan with alot of pressure to cool down the whole Mega for cheap. You can always setup speed fan later to cut down the noise. I use speedfan on my push/pull setup which makes my computer quiet until i game or something like that but i wear headphones and dont hear the loud fans at those times. When im just browsing the web or listening to music my antec1200 is barley audible.


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

From experience with them, I love the looks of the Xigmatek fans, but performance-wise for a heatsink such as the megahalems or a widely spaced fin radiator they are not a good choice. Look for a fan that is 78cfm+. I just picked up two 120mm Scythe Slipstreams (1600rpm, 88cfm) and while I lose the awesome looks, I'm hoping performance picks up.

On my XSPC RX120 radiator cooling a x4 955 @ 3.8ghz 1.475v

Two Antec Tri-Cool (set on high, 79cfm) in push/pull = 32c idle

Two Xigmatek (61cf) in push/pull = 36-37 idle

The air blowing out of the radiator is considerably warmer feeling using the Xigmateks as well.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706015

252.85 CFM


----------



## afw (Dec 5, 2009)

dir_d said:


> I dont know how those fans are but you need fans with enough static pressure to blow through the dense metal. Even though its a lil loud i would use one Panaflo 120x38mm fan with alot of pressure to cool down the whole Mega for cheap. You can always setup speed fan later to cut down the noise. I use speedfan on my push/pull setup which makes my computer quiet until i game or something like that but i wear headphones and dont hear the loud fans at those times. When im just browsing the web or listening to music my antec1200 is barley audible.



Thanx for the suggestion   ... but why will a fan with a CFM lets say around 60-80 wont do the job compared to a higher CFM fan ... i know it'll be cooler but the noise will be unbearable ... (and why is high pressure important) 
plus i dont have a quality headphones , i use ma speakers while gaming .... 

so will i not be able to get the maximum out of the mega if i use a fan with 60-80CFM ?? 

thanx once again .... 

EDIT: i found this video ... a mega with 2 XIGMATEK fans which i have mentioned in the first post .... the setup looks good
http://www.aarji.com/video/9neqQln3...alems-2-x-Xigmatek-XLF-F1253-Sound-Check.html


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

If you can afford them I recommend these

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=3446&cat=0&page=1 

The new rev ones have better bearing technologies so the early vibration problem that used to be about shouldn't be an issue.( see reviews on frozencpu) They are ungodly silent, and seem to move a lot of air.

They have ALOT of suction power much more then all my other 120 mm fans.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 5, 2009)

Its not really the CFM its the pressure the fan creates to push the air through the dense metal fins of the Mega. Some fans are better than others at this, panaflo is a cheap long lasting high pressure fan that will provide the cooling needed. But i would go with panaflo fans only is you want 1 fan. If you want a push pull setup you really need to find a balance in fans between pressure and CFM. There are 60-80 CFM fans that provide plenty of pressure that are cheap. Im just letting you know the whole picture so you can maximize your performance from your mega by having the correct fan with low dB high CFM and high pressure.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Its not really the CFM its the pressure the fan creates to push the air through the dense metal fins of the Mega. Some fans are better than others at this, panaflo is a cheap long lasting high pressure fan that will provide the cooling needed. But i would go with panaflo fans only is you want 1 fan. If you want a push pull setup you really need to find a balance in fans between pressure and CFM. There are 60-80 CFM fans that provide plenty of pressure that are cheap. Im just letting you know the whole picture so you can maximize your performance from your mega by having the correct fan with low dB high CFM and high pressure.



The mega has one of the lowest fin densities I've come across.  Even with a panflo I would go push/pull.  If you like your ears I suggest going with something like 2x Scythe Gentile Typhoon, or 2x Scythe S-Flex (G model).  Reason being is the've both come out ahead in tests for static pressure vs noise vs cfm.  The Gentile Typhoon especially is the ONLY 25mm that rivals the San Ace H1011 when they are both at the same RPMs.  That's impressive.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> The mega has one of the lowest fin densities I've come across.  Even with a panflo I would go push/pull.  If you like your ears I suggest going with something like 2x Scythe Gentile Typhoon, or 2x Scythe S-Flex (G model).  Reason being is the've both come out ahead in tests for static pressure vs noise vs cfm.  The Gentile Typhoon especially is the ONLY 25mm that rivals the San Ace H1011 when they are both at the same RPMs.  That's impressive.



I have the Gentle Typhoon 1450's in push/pull on one of my mega's. They do an excellent job cooling with minimal noise. Highly recommended.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> The mega has one of the lowest fin densities I've come across.  Even with a panflo I would go push/pull.  If you like your ears I suggest going with something like 2x Scythe Gentile Typhoon, or 2x Scythe S-Flex (G model).  Reason being is the've both come out ahead in tests for static pressure vs noise vs cfm.  The Gentile Typhoon especially is the ONLY 25mm that rivals the San Ace H1011 when they are both at the same RPMs.  That's impressive.



WOW, I always thought that the higher the CFM the lower the temps... I was thinking on mounting my Ultra Kaze 3000rpm on my cooler... Thanks


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 5, 2009)

I use a Nidec 120mmx120mmx38mm fan on my true and it works very well even at the 1700rpm it runs at 90% of the time.
135cfm@3600rpm
45.5db
1.40 amp


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 5, 2009)

jlewis02 said:


> I use a Nidec 120mmx120mmx38mm fan on my true and it works very well even at the 1700rpm it runs at 90% of the time.
> 135cfm@3600rpm
> 45.5db
> 1.40 amp



Did it help you temps? If yes, by how much?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 5, 2009)

I use Sycthe's S-Flex 1900rpm fans.  They are 75CFM for 34 dba.  Of course I like quite cooling so I keep them at 50% with a fan controller until I game.  Then I put on the headphones and ramp every fan up to 80%. 


Edit: I want to mention these fans are on a Thermochill PA120.3 and not an air cooling heatsink.  I think it's relative since there are similarities with fan densities on high end air coolers and radiators.


----------



## afw (Dec 7, 2009)

jlewis02 said:


> I use a Nidec 120mmx120mmx38mm fan on my true and it works very well even at the 1700rpm it runs at 90% of the time.
> 135cfm@3600rpm
> 45.5db
> 1.40 amp



hey guys ...

Like RAPIDO987 asked ... what sort of improvement/difference will i see compared to normal fan with a CFM of around 60-80 which are used in most of the reviews out there ... ?? 

... thanx


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 7, 2009)

Usually it's only just a couple of degrees. There are so many other factors that affect airflow and temps. Many reviews are with open tech benches, so ambient temps are typically going to be different than those in your case.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 7, 2009)

Xigmatek XLF series fans totally rock. I just recieved XLF-F1455 and this thing is freakin dead silent.
Air flow can be heard, but bearings cannot be at all. Damn, i've had much more expensive Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL2, 120mm, but the bearings still make specific noise. Not this one.
So check them out, the XLF series that is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2009)

v12dock said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706015
> 
> 252.85 CFM



Thats the same fan i mentioned that i have in my case and the you tube video


----------



## TheShad0W (Dec 7, 2009)

afw said:


> hey guys ...
> 
> Like RAPIDO987 asked ... what sort of improvement/difference will i see compared to normal fan with a CFM of around 60-80 which are used in most of the reviews out there ... ??
> 
> ... thanx



I was running two 38CFM fans recently in push-pull on a corsair H50... basically they were the only fans I had available at the time. Changed them to two 110CFM scythe slipstreams:

Before:






After:


----------



## afw (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanx a lot guys ... 
purchased 2 XIGMATEK fans .... wanted to buy the scythe flex fans ... but could not afford the pair  ... had to settle with the XIGGYS ... 

will let u knw how the temps are once they arrive ....


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 9, 2009)

Which Xigmatek's did you buy? XLF series?


----------



## afw (Dec 9, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> Which Xigmatek's did you buy? XLF series?



yes ...  ... good CFM and low noise ... couldnt find anything better for that price .... 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5233015&cm_re=xigmatek-_-35-233-015-_-Product


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 9, 2009)

after pic does  not show up for me?


----------



## afw (Dec 9, 2009)

Fans are en route ...  .. and q9550 will be bought in another week or so ... will post pictures as soon as possible


----------



## ckoons1 (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a LOT OF 10 PANAFLO FBA12G12L fans I am selling.you can have the lot for $50.00 plus shipping. sell for $19.99 each at frozencpu. HIGH STATIC PRESSURE


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2010)

When I got my sample it was sent with a scythe Jyuni

I think if you read carefully at Prolimatech's site there is a RPM requirement for "best" results.

Xiggy fans ARE NOT enough!



> Frome Prolimatech....
> Minimal air resistance between fins allowing best balance between noise and performance in range of 800-1200RPM. For all out performance, fan RPM at 1600 or above is recommended.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 19, 2010)

RPM doesn't really matter, it's all about airflow/static pressure. Gentle Typhoons (like Paul said) have  great static pressure (comparable to 38mm fans) and do so at a decent noise level.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive got a Mega on the way, but I do not want to buy another fan. I have the stock fan off my Dark Knight and an Thermaltake ISGC 12 fan that I can use. Will the Dark Knight be a better fit?


----------



## ckoons1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you guys put these high quality fans throughout you pc or just on the heatsink/radiators?
thx


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> RPM doesn't really matter, it's all about airflow/static pressure. Gentle Typhoons (like Paul said) have  great static pressure (comparable to 38mm fans) and do so at a decent noise level.



Let me rephrase my answer then, since you all know more about fans than I do

Xigmatek fans are over rated POS fans, they are not enough and have crap for static pressure


----------



## morphy (Jan 20, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> See if you can find one of the 1850 RPM Scythe Gentle Typhoons.



this...if you want quieter, the 1450rpm one is good too for push/pull.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm gonna test some Fractal Design silent fans, the're awesome for case and rad fans, lets see how they perform with the Mega.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't get why heatsink manufacturers don't pair their sinks with better fans, that'll make a few degrees difference and cost next to nothing more to make than what they're already paying.


----------



## morphy (Jan 21, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I don't get why heatsink manufacturers don't pair their sinks with better fans, that'll make a few degrees difference and cost next to nothing more to make than what they're already paying.



While I can see merit in that I prefer the option to pick my own fan. Some may like having a dustblower and ultra low temps , while others like me just want decent cooling at decent noise levels. Then there are those who want lights while others don't or don't care. Unless they throw in a fan controller no one single fan will make everyone happy no matter how good they are. There are exceptions tho like the DH-14 for example.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 21, 2010)

morphy said:


> While I can see merit in that I prefer the option to pick my own fan. Some may like having a dustblower and ultra low temps , while others like me just want decent cooling at decent noise levels. Then there are those who want lights while others don't or don't care. Unless they throw in a fan controller no one single fan will make everyone happy no matter how good they are. There are exceptions tho like the DH-14 for example.



I'm not saying the fan needs to have insanely high RPM's and sound like vacuums so that they produce a lot of airflow. Fans that are designed to have greater static pressure can cool better than certain fans rated twice their RPM/CFM at a lower sound level.

Some companies are aware of that, take Noctua for a good example, the NF-P12 (54CFM/19dBA) is meant for heatsinks and radiators whereas the NF-S12B (59CFM/18dBA) is meant for cases. Of course, a hardcore overclocker will grab themselves a San Ace and rock the 45dBA fan with noise dampening ear muffs on.


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm lovin this thread, it's got me thinking again about fan selection. I'm very curious to try out the Noctua fans, but I think I'm even more curious to try out the Gentle Typhoon fans on my Cooler Master V8.

Excellent thread. 

Kei


----------



## ehume (Jan 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm lovin this thread, it's got me thinking again about fan selection. I'm very curious to try out the Noctua fans, but I think I'm even more curious to try out the Gentle Typhoon fans on my Cooler Master V8.



You won't regret getting GT's. With a fan controller you can make an 1850 behave like any of the lower RPM fans, at least down to 800 - I haven't tested the 500 RPM.

Because the Mega clips fasten to the far side of the fan, you can get fans that have "ribs" or "install hole tunnels." That means a 9G1212H101 will work fine without modifications. The guys who have tested a bunch of fans on Megas recommend a single 38mm fan rather than push-pull 25mm's. You can get 38mm clips made by Prolimatech here and here. If you get a San Ace, you will probably want a fan tail.

The Ultra Kazes come already wired for PC's. Nice fans. I would stay away from the Panalflo fans - too noisy. I have one, so I know.

It's a crap shoot unless you buy a bunch of likely suspects and try them out.


----------

